
A free XMPP server powered by green energy and hosted in Germany - stoerfall
https://trashserver.net/en/
======
ovrdrv3
>Efficient and environmentally friendly air conditioning technology
contributes to environmental protection in the data center.

Speaking of environmentally friendly AC methods, I always found it fascinating
and simple yet genius when I read the news that facebook has some data centers
in very cold parts of the world.

Edit: Here's a little gallery of their data center in northern Sweden:
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10103136694875121](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10103136694875121)

~~~
sametmax
That's neat. Only economically possible when things get to the scale of
facebook or google, but really neat.

------
rascul
Still waiting on a decent Android client (preferably open source) which does
text, voice, and video. Without that, XMPP is effectively dead for me
nowadays. Otherwise I'll never be able to get my friends off of Facebook
Messenger.

~~~
icc97
Try just getting one of them to sign up. You don't need to have all your
friends chatting via XMPP, sometimes it's good to just have one friend that
you can talk about this stuff with.

Also you don't have to use XMPP, Signal is an open source worthy alternative
to WhatsApp and FB messenger.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Signal isn’t really open source the way Firefox or Linux is... you can audit
the source code, but you can’t connect to the network with a modified version.

It’s nice that we can audit the source code. But it’s kind of pointless if you
can’t modify it.

~~~
Freak_NL
Signal is also effectively limited to smartphones due to the phone number
requirement, making it even less free.

~~~
Vinnl
You can use Signal desktop - all you need is a phone to receive a confirmation
text message, but that needn't be a smartphone.

~~~
dcbadacd
Even that is too much to give to a chat application. In most cases a phone
number is tied to a person, requiring that is pretty much requiring a full
name.

------
tehabe
The problem with Jabber is, that you are locked in to one server, switching
means that you have to re-add all your contacts and so far there is no
automatic way to do it. I think the developer of IMCom (console Jabber client)
thought about that and how it could work but I don't think his idea got a lot
of attention.

~~~
seba_dos1
Re-adding contacts is easy. Back in 2006 I used to manually prepare XML for
injection into XML console in Psi in order to add all my Gadu-Gadu contacts to
XMPP roster using transport. Now things like that can be easily automated
thanks to XEP-0144. You could probably use XEP-0321 for it as well.

~~~
wst_
Is it a joke? Well, I'll bite. You do understand how cryptic and unbelievably
this sounds to common folks? And even if, as a tech person, I could do such
kind of magic I simply don't want to. I believe software must be dead simple
to use. If it isn't, it means the designers screwed up their job.

~~~
seba_dos1
This comment wasn't targeted to "common folks", it was targeted to HN readers
interested in XMPP. Common folks can use Google/DuckDuckGo and find one of the
readily available scripts that already do that. Others can implement their own
in 15 minutes. GP claimed that there's no automated way to do that, I just
said that it's wrong.

Anyway, you won't be able to migrate your account to another provider at all
when using most of other networks, and generally you shouldn't need to do that
with XMPP as well (only in rare, special situations), so I really don't think
that every user-friendly XMPP client out there needs to provide big fat
"MIGRATE MY ROSTER" button.

~~~
dcbadacd
> Common folks can use Google/DuckDuckGo and find one of the readily available
> scripts that already do that

This pattern of thought is why it still isn't the year of Linux on the
desktop. Black squares containing only text scare people.

------
Promarged
As far as I've seen there were some problems with hanging Prosody at
trashserver.net [0], was this resolved?

[0]:
[https://social.tchncs.de/@trashserver](https://social.tchncs.de/@trashserver)
in German

~~~
stoerfall
Yes, this is resolved since yesterday. I'm still waiting to make sure it
really is fixed ... but no more downtime since 2 days.

------
gcb0
why is this trending? is xmpp relevant again? did they solve federation issues
or is everyone in their own bubble still?

~~~
SamWhited
What federation issues?

